# Rock Island Armory 1911's



## 8'Duece (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, I own the RIA M1911A1 and RIA M1911 Tactical pistols.  NO, there not a Nighthawk Custom or Les Baer but for the cost of their purchase there is not many 1911's that come close to them for "Value" and usability for HD or SD if given just a tweek of some good mags and lubrication. 

I use Wilson Combat 47D mag with them and I have yet to have malfunction with them, not even the slightest failure to feed, unless you use Wolf ammuniton in them.  Everything else is thrown easily and semi accuratley to the target.  If you want a 1911 without spending $1,500 then this is the best alternative to over priced 1911's. 

Change out the grips to Mil-Tac G10's and the mags to Wilson and this weapon will serve you as well as any Springfield Custom or other higher priced 1911. 
GOOD REPORT HERE: http://ezine.m1911.org/RIATactical.htm


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 21, 2009)

82, do they make an Officers size (more compact) Rock Island 1911?
Or, do you have a recommendation for similar (on a budget)?


----------



## dusty (Mar 21, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> 82, do they make an Officers size (more compact) Rock Island 1911?
> Or, do you have a recommendation for similar (on a budget)?



Roger on the compact. I think it's a 3" bbl, no bushing.

I bought a 1911 Government model and put it in the girls' bathroom.
For 350-400 bucks or so, they're great for the house.  I had to put a tad more tension on the sear-disconnect spring, but all I did was buy a Wilson mag and paint the front site with day-glo, take it to the range and put 3 boxes thru it-no malfunctions. Shot point-of-aim out to about 20 yards.

Can't vouch for the compact model, though I understand they're just as 
reliable, and they have a "tactical" model with the bobbed hammer and the catch-me/fuck me shit on it.

Some people look down their noses at them because they're mostly MSM, but fuck-they go "bang".
Beats a Tokarev.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 22, 2009)

*Arizonaguide*

AG,

Here is the Rock Island Armory/Armscore "Tactical" compact at a decent price. 

HERE: http://www.impactguns.com/store/API-51429.html


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 22, 2009)

Just brought home another SA 1911.  And no S, you can't buy this one either.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 22, 2009)

Dusty,  those Tokarev (CZ-52) pistol are fun to shoot, I was shooting mine yesterday along with a 45.  Ammo 7.63 x 25 is about $134/1000 VS about $400/1000 for .45 ACP.  

I have never shot a RI, but always heard good things about them.  If a opportunity arose, I would be happy to have one in my hands to shoot and own.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 30, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Dusty,  those Tokarev (CZ-52) pistol are fun to shoot, I was shooting mine yesterday along with a 45.  Ammo 7.63 x 25 is about $134/1000 VS about $400/1000 for .45 ACP.
> 
> I have never shot a RI, but always heard good things about them.  If a opportunity arose, I would be happy to have one in my hands to shoot and own.



Hollis,

Seriously, I've got a Kimber that I will not shoot nor trust my life too.  Both of these RIA's are tighter, shoot just as accuratley and have not failed to spit out the ammuniton used in them.  I had a few FTF's but after inspection I believe it was the ammunitons casing hanging up on the mag lip.  After using another batch of Federal American Eagle 230 grain the problem never arose again. 

They are a good value. I might even have a Kart barrel fitted in the RIA Tactial model that I own. 

:2c:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 30, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Seriously, I've got a Kimber that I will not shoot nor trust my life too.



:confused:

Can you go into detail as to why you feel that way?


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 30, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> :confused:
> 
> Can you go into detail as to why you feel that way?



Kimber Tactical Custom II. 

When I purchased it it woud not feed ammo.  Something like 2 round per mag as I remember.  I had an external extractor which I do not care for in the 1911 platform.  After adding a Wilson mag 47D it still had hangups more than I would trust the weapon in a HD or SD situation.  

It was sent back to Kimber to the pro shop and they throated the barrel and polished the feed ramp, a little and supposedly replaced the extractor and tuned it a bit. 

I was then told by Kimber that I should only use 5 types of ammuniton and that it would 500 rounds of ball ammo to "break in" the pistol.  WTF ????

It has never been a reliable pistol.

ETA:  Once I got it to run somewhat smoothly I used some 185+P  and literally broke the bushing and just about ruined the pistol.  They replaced it (via another send back to the pro shop) to and told me that +P ammunition is not rec'd in their pistols.  WTF ???

It's far from what I'd call a "fighting pistol"  

Just my own experience. .02


----------



## 104TN (Mar 30, 2009)

If you bought it new you should have sent it back on warranty.

I've put 200 rounds through my Kimber and the thing's a laser.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 30, 2009)

rick said:


> If you bought it new you should have sent it back on warranty.
> 
> I've put 200 rounds through my Kimber and the thing's a laser.



Yes, it was all warranty work.  Just a pain in the ass. 

I realize some swear by them, but my experience is akin to getting layed by the best looking girl in the bar only to find out that she gave you herpes. :doh:


----------



## dusty (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like a piece of shit, bro.  Better let me have it for a while.


----------



## 104TN (Mar 30, 2009)

dusty said:


> Sounds like a piece of shit, bro.  Better let me have it for a while.



One of the great things I'm learning about 1911's is that it doesn't matter what you start with, all you need is money and know how to build a rivet driver.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah sounds like you got a bad pistol for sure, I can understand the discontent you have for them. ;)

My personal experience has been that Kimber is a top quality 1911, for target (ball guns) and tactical. But that not to say there is not better out there, I would say Kimber is still priced very low for the quality you are getting. But that just my opinion…

I would like to get my hands on a RIA 1911 and see how it performs.


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 2, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Yes, I own the RIA M1911A1 and RIA M1911 Tactical pistols.  NO, there not a Nighthawk Custom or Les Baer but for the cost of their purchase there is not many 1911's that come close to them for "Value" and usability for HD or SD if given just a tweek of some good mags and lubrication.
> 
> I use Wilson Combat 47D mag with them and I have yet to have malfunction with them, not even the slightest failure to feed, unless you use Wolf ammuniton in them.  Everything else is thrown easily and semi accuratley to the target.  If you want a 1911 without spending $1,500 then this is the best alternative to over priced 1911's.
> 
> ...



Most people seem happy with them for the $$$. What I like about them is they don't pretend to be the equal of the higher end guns, they just make a decent product for less $$$. Unlike say Taurus, that pretends people are getting a high end 1911 for less $$$, when it's a POS. I like RIAs business model. Have not shot the product, but have heard similar comments to yours: for what you pay, a good product.


----------



## WillBrink (Apr 2, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Yes, it was all warranty work.  Just a pain in the ass.
> 
> I realize some swear by them, but my experience is akin to getting layed by the best looking girl in the bar only to find out that she gave you herpes. :doh:



You know my opinion jibes with yours. Kimber would never be on my short list of guns.


----------

